# Moving Boxes



## looking101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello- I'm moving to new place in Dubai and in need of boxes. Does anyone have good boxes from a recent move? I'll buy them off you.

Alternately if you know where I can find durable, cheap boxes to buy please post. The boxes at ACE Hardware were overpriced and flimsy


----------

